# Oriental Cat Association



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

...delete...


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Congrats*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yay well done!

My Alfie is a blue tabby point (all be it a Ragdoll not an Orientel) but I love the colour & pattern!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done Candy and Well done Mason!!! 

Both babies did well all the same, Fluffy, and you always take the best cat home on the day.  The main thing is that you all had a good day and met some nice cats / people.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done to you Vicky and Congratulations to your lovely cats


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes the bi colours are more popular now I was looking at a couple at the Lakeland show today(I love mine best though   )
one was litter brother to your black girl Vicki


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> Oh yes I know the one you mean. Of course you like yours best! I think yours is better to a few I've seen for sure!


Thanks Vicki  were are you showing next ??
I would like to see your bi colour


----------

